# Tall & Skinny!



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

got the new tires mounted up, bfg at ko 235/85/r16 load range E

have these mounted on the back of our dump truck for the last few years and they have been great, plenty of tread left and they hold weight really well. plus they do well in the snow since the dump is only 2wd.

although i cant stand how the rear track is narrower than the front. i read up on wheel spacers and they seem to not cause any problems so im probably going to order a set for this truck.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats the size every 3/4 or 1 ton plow truck should have - despite those guys who swear by their 315's


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

i hate to ask pricing, but that tire is a contender on my list-i am due for a new set, and have to buy 6, so getting a good tire at a good price is key. you have the exact size im looking at. mind giving a ballpark range? PM if you like.

thanks!
Joe


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice tires. I have never owned BFGs but I hear they are a great tire.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

in the past this truck used to run separate summer and winter tires, but the at ko's have been a good all around tire so its gonna save us the trouble. plus this truck wont be towing as much as it used to. it used to pull the mowing trailer almost every day.

the tires came out to 164 a piece. i had called a few places and tirerack was still cheapest even with shipping. but we really wanted to get them installed that day and even the local shops didnt have em in stock. then i called this local NTB and they had em for 174 a piece and he said he'd knock 10 off each and could get em in later that day. we did the mount and balance ourselves. i think tire rack came to 10 bucks cheaper overall but like i said we wanted them that day.

prior to this the HD was running 285/75/16 kumhos and those things were heavy and not soo good in the snow so we switched to this. plus we dumped over 3K into the front end of this truck in the last year and didnt want the tires to beat it even more.

its just hard to find a skinny tire in a taller height. overall these come to about 31" tall. the kumhos were 33"


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

To the guy who asked about price... http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...pc=38089&tmn=All+Terrain+T/A+KO&typ=Truck/SUV


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I ran a set of 255/85's on my 3/4 ton truck last season. They were great. Now they are on the back of my dump truck


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats narrower than the oem tires that came on it. Good luck with them, I have had the ko for many years and loved them. I changed this year to the duratrac because of the also great reviews of snow performance. We will see. I still do the 285 though.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

235/85/16 is the only way to do it in the snow. Nice tires.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;1118667 said:


> I ran a set of 255/85's on my 3/4 ton truck last season. They were great. Now they are on the back of my dump truck


What tire brand/tread?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

those look nice I run 245's


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great. Should push great. Its funny I just had 285/70/17 E rated BFG AT KO's put on our plow truck today. I have had them on a few trucks and love the hell out of them. Looks a ton better than the little 31's it had from the factory. Going to try and put a leveling kit on it by this weekend.
Robert


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe this is a dumb question but are the rears skinnier? if so why? I have a set 285/75/R16 Load D and their all the same size? I think?

John


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i ran 235/85s for along time they are a good size for plowing/winter. they cut through the snow and dont float over. this year i'm running 265/75s and if i could i'd prolly have a new set of 235/85s but $$ is a issue.

i think it looks good!


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone running the 235-85-16 have a rubbing issue?
I now run 285-75-16 and i will get a rub on the inner fender at full turn with the plow on (Western Pro Plus). The 235-85-16 are slightly taller, not sure if the narrower width would keep them from rubbing or not. I like the looks of the taller skinnier tire.

Now I just need to decide on the tire.....very confusing...too many threads on tires with one person says "this is the best" next thread says"that tire sucks, this is the best"...WTF?? LOL

Almost forget the truck....2004 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab 6.0L


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

SD Cookman;1119383 said:


> I now run 285-75-16 and i will get a rub on the inner fender at full turn with the plow on (Western Pro Plus). The 235-85-16 are slightly taller, not sure if the narrower width would keep them from rubbing or not.


285 75 16 are slightly taller (about i inch) than 235 85 16.


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

linckeil;1119428 said:


> 285 75 16 are slightly taller (about i inch) than 235 85 16.


I guess I was reading the tire size chart backwards.....I thought it was slightly taller, but it's slightly smaller...thanks..


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

the rears are the same width, must be the camera angle. now, the rear track (distance from tire to tire) is narrower on the rear, this is what the spacers will fix.

i have also ran 265/75/r16 bfg at ko's on this truck as well, but they were D range and didnt last very long. for some reason the compound in the E range seems to wear better. and i still wanted something skinnier than the 265's

i took the 285/75/16 off b/c they floated like crazy and got little traction, plus they were hell on the front end. the tires alone were 60lbs a piece and then add the rims and thats alot of unsprung weight. they also liked to track alot and follow the road since they were so wide.

i never had any rubbing issues with the 285's either. these 235's ride really nice as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SD Cookman;1119383 said:


> Does anyone running the 235-85-16 have a rubbing issue?
> I now run 285-75-16 and i will get a rub on the inner fender at full turn with the plow on (Western Pro Plus). The 235-85-16 are slightly taller, not sure if the narrower width would keep them from rubbing or not. I like the looks of the taller skinnier tire.
> 
> Now I just need to decide on the tire.....very confusing...too many threads on tires with one person says "this is the best" next thread says"that tire sucks, this is the best"...WTF?? LOL
> ...


255/85R16 is what I run on my chevy trucks. About the same height as a 285, but it is almost 1 1/2 inches narrower. 33" tall but only about 10 inches wide means, no rubbing, still allows you to clear curbs and cuts down to the pavement in a hurry also less surface area so easy to spin front wheels with the plow up in the air while not moving

*Stock:*
_245/75R16_
Sidewall: 7.2"
Tire Width: 9.64"
Diameter: 30.5"

*Different sizes broke down in normal people sizing:*
_235/85R16 _
Sidewall: 7.9"
Tire Width: 9.25"
Diameter: 31.7"

_255/85R16_
Sidewall: 8.5"
Tire Width:10.02"
Diameter: 33.1"

_285/75R16_
Sidewall: 8.4"
Tire Width:11.23"
Diameter: 32.8"


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What tires are you running in 255/85?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have them in BFG Mud-Terrains both the KM's and I have some KM2's. Then this year will be my first year trying a set of Maxxis Bighorns.


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

A quick online search on TireRack only show BFGoodrich Mud-Terrain T/A KM2
in that size....255 85R 16


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just got the Maxxis Tires yesterday so I know they are out there.

As for the BFG's the KM's you can only find if someone still has a few left. they are no longer made, they stopped last year, so the KM2 is the replacement


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

How do the km's or km2's hold up, I've heard they do last very long.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How are the KM2 in the snow? They look like they would be terrible without some serious siping.

Interco TrXus MT are available in 255/85. A local offroad shop sells them. Said they are so good in the snow he would give me my money back if I didn't like them.

http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=11&g=1


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Expect the handling of the truck to change when you put the spacers on. The difference in track width plays heavily with the suspension geometry to determine things like turning circle.


----------

